# Review - Canon EF 50mm 1.2L USM



## RLPhoto (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's is my real world review of the 50L.

http://ramonlperez.tumblr.com/post/34906285033/fast-prime-shoot-out-pt-2-50mm-1-2l-review


----------



## nightbreath (Nov 3, 2012)

You've read my thoughts that it's about time for the review to appear


----------



## nightbreath (Nov 3, 2012)

P.S. Thank you for writing it


----------



## ScottFielding (Nov 3, 2012)

Great review, cheers for posting 

I recently moved to Canon from Nikon and this was the lens I purchased with the 5d III. I love this lens!!


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 3, 2012)

Really good examples of this lens in your review. My concern about the 50L is this: At 2.5x the price of the 50mm f/1.4, shouldn't it give at least 2.5x the performance improvement? It doesn't, especially at wider apertures. I would at least expect it to be sharper than the f/1.4 wide open, but clearly it is not. Where the 50L really shines, though, is the quality of the bokeh shooting that wide. The 50mm f/1.4 can't even touch it. In that respect, a photographer is better off getting the 50L if they depend on that kind of background blur. 

Having said all of that, I would in no way turn one down if somebody wanted to give me one.


----------



## Menace (Nov 3, 2012)

Love the bokeh this one produces  btw, thanks for the review too.

Cheers


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 4, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> Really good examples of this lens in your review. My concern about the 50L is this: At 2.5x the price of the 50mm f/1.4, shouldn't it give at least 2.5x the performance improvement? It doesn't, especially at wider apertures. I would at least expect it to be sharper than the f/1.4 wide open, but clearly it is not. Where the 50L really shines, though, is the quality of the bokeh shooting that wide. The 50mm f/1.4 can't even touch it. In that respect, a photographer is better off getting the 50L if they depend on that kind of background blur.
> 
> Having said all of that, I would in no way turn one down if somebody wanted to give me one.



The 50L is sharper than the 50mm 1.4 in the center at wide apertures.


----------



## Gino (Nov 4, 2012)

Excellent review! 

Do you use the 50/1.2 at all for low light landscape photography...city skyline, nighttime sky with the stars and moon, outdoor Christmas lights? If so, do you have any photos you can share?

Thanks


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Nov 28, 2012)

indeed my best 50mm to be shot in 1.2, great article. This kind of blur is indeed one of a kind.


----------

